# "Captain Obvious:"  Poser Busted, Gets Jail Time



## Marauder06 (Mar 26, 2013)

http://usnews.nbcnews.com/_news/201...war-heroes-uncovers-thousands-of-hoaxers?lite

Crane, who served less than three months in the Army — never in combat — conned the Department of Veterans Affairs out of $7,000 by claiming he was half blind, had once been shot in the back, suffered from Post Traumatic Stress Disorder and had 24 metal plates inserted in his face. In public, he routinely wore two Purple Hearts, a Distinguished Flying Cross and an Air Medal — none of them earned. Assistant U.S. Attorney Amanda Kaiser said Crane concocted the persona of “the most decorated man in Florida.”


----------



## pardus (Mar 26, 2013)

Kill him.


----------



## policemedic (Mar 26, 2013)

What. A. Tard.

I'm surprised he didn't get his ass handed to him and his uniform shredded in public by some of the guys in the Tampa area.


----------



## Atlas (Mar 26, 2013)

He should be tried in a military court and sent to a military prison.  After the ass whoopin he'd get after all that they may even let him have some of those metal plates after all.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Mar 26, 2013)

Time for reality to have it's way. Enjoy your time in prison, your new friends will be glad to see some fresh new "meat" on the block.

RF 1


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 26, 2013)

I think this is another example of why you should never go Full Retard.


----------



## 0699 (Mar 26, 2013)

I think the thread title needs to be changed to "SFC Obvious"...


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 26, 2013)

0699 said:


> I think the thread title needs to be changed to "SFC Obvious"...


 
Done.


----------



## AWP (Mar 26, 2013)

Sadly, his beret looks better than Bradley Manning's.


----------



## Marauder06 (Mar 26, 2013)

Freefalling said:


> Sadly, his beret looks better than Bradley Manning's.


 
You know, I had a very similar thought, "Looks a lot like Manning, except this guy knows how to (kind of) shape a beret."


----------



## Muppet (Mar 26, 2013)

Fucking scumbag and figures..he poses as a medic.

F.M.


----------



## Marauder06 (Mar 26, 2013)

Firemedic said:


> Fucking scumbag and figures..he poses as a medic.
> 
> F.M.


 
I think he's actually wearing medical corps branch officers' insignia as if it were a badge.


----------



## policemedic (Mar 26, 2013)

He is. He's also got a CMB and medical RDI plus some sort of flight badge I can't see very well. 

I'd like to have a come to Jesus talk with this guy.


----------



## Marauder06 (Mar 26, 2013)

0699 said:


> I think the thread title needs to be changed to "SFC Obvious"...


 
But then it's 1) no longer a direct quote from the article, and 2) no longer a conspicuous pun.  I'm changing it back to its original title.


----------



## SpitfireV (Mar 26, 2013)

Questions should be asked about how he managed to defraud the VA with such obviously checkable fake injuries.


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 26, 2013)

Marauder06 said:


> But then it's 1) no longer a direct quote from the article, and 2) no longer a conspicuous pun. I'm changing it back to its original title.


 
That was a lot of hard work you just undid.   Now I have to find something else to do...


----------



## Viper1 (Mar 27, 2013)

I have yet to meet a poser in public but I believe that the first time I do, it's going to be a bit ugly.


----------



## MilkTruckCoPilot (Mar 27, 2013)

Marauder06 said:


> http://usnews.nbcnews.com/_news/201...war-heroes-uncovers-thousands-of-hoaxers?lite
> 
> Crane, who served less than three months in the Army — never in combat — conned the Department of Veterans Affairs out of _*$7,000 by claiming he was half blind, had once been shot in the back, suffered from Post Traumatic Stress Disorder and had 24 metal plates inserted in his face.*_ In public, he routinely wore two Purple Hearts, a Distinguished Flying Cross and an Air Medal — none of them earned. Assistant U.S. Attorney Amanda Kaiser said Crane concocted the persona of “the most decorated man in Florida.”


 

What a POS, though I'm amazed he got that much...


----------



## Rabid Badger (Mar 30, 2013)

WTF. 21 yrs and I get my 10% (been on appeal for 6 yrs) and this fuckhead gets his shit pushed through (soon to be "pushed in") fast as lightning??

I'm now suffering from PT-VA-SD.  :wall:


----------



## Marauder06 (Mar 30, 2013)

2 Purple Hearts, a DFC, and an air medal makes you the "most decorated man in Flordia?"    I guess none of the crew chiefs in the 160th are from Florida then...


----------



## Bird Dog (Mar 31, 2013)

SpitfireV said:


> Questions should be asked about how he managed to defraud the VA with such obviously checkable fake injuries.




Yeah, this one blows my mind. It's taking too long for guys who really need the VA support to get it, but this Idiot gets money.


----------



## Centermass (Jun 13, 2013)

I almost forgot I have clip art for this very thread


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jun 13, 2013)

wow...gives me a good idea for a Halloween costume......


----------



## Rapid (Jun 15, 2013)

These guys are literally fucking retarded. I _almost_ have pity for them. Almost. From the perspective that they are retarded in some way.


----------

